# Looks May be Decieving (Gay Love, Future 18+) Even Salt looks like sugar.



## Vigil Snickers (Oct 21, 2017)

*This RP thread is based around my main character and whomever you wish to put in. Please give me some character information before starting. Be 18+ as there will be future sexual content. To put in a character, it must be carnivorous. Thank you ^.^
*
_Vigil is a Hyena, born female, yet male in his eyes. Vigil is quite antisocial, a quiet hyena, extremely odd for one of his own kind. 
His full name is Vigil Snickers. Though he goes by Vig or Snickers. 
Most see him as female, though he corrects that misunderstanding quickly. As he believes he is male, and had had the surgery to become so. But he is plenty happy with his feminine appearance. 
Vigil doesnt enjoy crowds, and tends to give into his more feral side when scared. Resulting in moving on all fours.

Vigil lost his sense of trust many years back. In a relationship with a smilodon, he was abused and treated badly. Resulting in his flighty personality. He doesn't approach strangers unless it is needed. 
Vigil works as a barista in a popular cafe, while he isn't social, he can put up an extremely adorable friendly face. 
Vigil believes he is nothing but antisocial trash. As his siblings pin on him a lot of the time. He doesn't see him as adorable, or "precious" as he is sometimes called. He goes along with this because of his hatred of confrontation. 
_
I _Will post a bust image of vigil. Please feel free to respond whenever. Pls be semi-advanced with your roleplay!_​


----------



## Whispy (Oct 23, 2017)

Yo, I'd be willing to do this, if you want me to XD
I'm new to this site specifically but I've role played a lot otherwise.


----------



## Vigil Snickers (Oct 23, 2017)

Whispy said:


> Yo, I'd be willing to do this, if you want me to XD
> I'm new to this site specifically but I've role played a lot otherwise.



course! I'm new to the site as well, but I do a TON of Roleplay all around  so yeah! Just give me a sona you wanna play, and I'll give an RP start post!


----------

